# Winged Demon that I'm working on



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have several little bluckys that I got from Oriental Trading for $2.50 each. I've been wanting to mess with them and I started yesterday.

Here's what they look like straight from the bag. They're about 2' tall. I call them baby bluckys 










Using an Xacto knife, I gouged out the eyes and cut between the teeth (I cut the teeth at an angle to make them sharp). I cut a bit back along the jaw line and under the neck to help open the mouth.










I took a second baby blucky and used two leg and two arm bones to make the basic structure of the demon wings. I cut holes in the shoulder blades to plug them in to.


















I also made new holes to plug the legs into to facilitate the pose. I haven't worked the arm pose yet though.

This is basically where I am at right now. I think it looks pretty neat for a cheap baby blucky already. So far the cost is about $5 because I had to cannibalise a second baby blucky's arms and legs to do the wings. 

I'm planning to do some cotton/latex to give it a little bulk here and there (and to strengthen some joints) but I want it to look more skeletal then meaty (if you catch my drift). And then I'll airbrush it to a proper evil, rotted looking finish.

I am making hands and feet with wire, tape and latex because there is just no use for the stock blucky ones.

I'm not sure what to make the wing material out of but right now I'm thinking of latex coated gauze with a wire frame.

I'm also thinking of just putting an LED light inside the head to illuminate it like you would a jack-o-lantern.

But that's where this project is at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Very creative...can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I managed to get some more work done on him today. BTW, we've named him Moe.

I made bony spines out of Crayola Model Magic clay and hot glued them on to the wings and his spine.

Using gauze, wire and hot glue, I made the wings.

I airbrushed the wings in trans black but I didn't like the look of the gauze pattern showing through so I brushed them lightly with liquid latex. I like the look now.

I also airbrushed shadows on Moe's skull and bones and I really like the look.

I began adding some cotton/latex tendons on the skull. I'm going to do this on the limbs too but I want to keep them to a minimum. I'm going for a more boney look than fleshy/zombie effect.

I wish I had made the wings bigger. Oh well, next time 

Here are some up date pics...










































I've gotten the hands about done and set aside but still need to do the feet. No way in hell am I going to use those stock blucky hands and feet LOL


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I began making the feet/toes. I took the Blucky foot and cut off the toe part. I then inserted my wrapped wires and taped them in place. I'm doing them the same way as I do my Zombie hands. If you want to see how I do my hands, go to my homepage in my sig and click on 'Zombie Hand How-To'.









Then I decided on a pose and hot glued the pelvis to torso and arm and leg joints in place. Then I hot glued my make-shift hands and feet in place.

I have my final body pose set in place (I haven't posed the fingers and toes yet though)









Now I move on to adding some meat to the hands, feet and joints with cotton and carpet latex. Some of it is for looks, and some is for stability of the prop.

In this pic, I've begun working on the hand and arm on the left side of the pic. The rest are still in their raw taped form.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Anything would look better than


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow! Moe's coming along great! And I agree, the wings look a little little. Kinda cartoonish.

Leep the pics comin' in.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome job, I was wondering what to do with my blucky and I think you just answered it. How well does that crayola clay hold up??


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

What a great project. I think the wings look great just as they are.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

looks awesome! can't wait to see it when your done


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Cute, little feller you got there! Great work, nothing better then taking something cheap and making it into something great. Good show!


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

i really like the work you have done there. One of the more creative uses / mods on a blucky that i have seen in awhile


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

holy crap! that looks great! i wish i wasn't so impatient, i love to do things like this, but i always end up getting frustrated and snapping at the people around me when the project isn't going as quickly as i like.


----------



## rottin corps (Sep 21, 2007)

Rottin corps here I know it's alittle late but how did the porject turn out.
were do you get those buckys at everwere aruond here there $20.00 
and thats too dang much oh and did I menchinI'm cheep.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Rottin, I haven't finished him yet. I'm currently adding flesh (cotton batting and latex) to him. I'll be posting an update pic soon.

The blucky that I am using is the small 2' one from Oriental Trading. They sell them for $2.50.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheap is always a good price Rottin!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

The hands and feet are done (attached and latexed). Between constructing and attaching, this was the most labor intensive part of the project.

I'm working on the limbs/joints and into the torso with latex and cotton now. I'm wanting to keep this sparse as I want my baby demon to be more skeletal than zombiefied.Please note that in these pics, the latex is white because it's still wet.



















The last step after this is done is airbrushing unless I decide to do something else heheh


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't wait to see the finished project. He, or is it a she? is looking so great!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I named him Moe because I'm planning on making three of them. Their names will be Moe, Larry and Curly 

I did a bit more work on Moe tonight but it's silly to post pics of a redundant process (laying cotton and latex). I'll post update pics when it takes more shape unless you all ask me to do so now.

I've had questions about the latex that I'm using...

Here's a pic of the inside of the can of Elmer's Flooring Adhesive (carpet latex) that I use. The consistency is like a stiff cake frosting or peanut butter. And it's very sticky.

I did a test of watering it down which went well, but it dried softer (more pliable) than using it straight when testing on cotton batting. But it did spread smoother. I can definitely see applications for watering it down when working in small/tight spots though.

I hope this helps to answer any questions about it.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Moe Larry & Curly! That's a scream! A never-ending one  If you put a small wiper motor between the wings, you might get them to move back-forth a little, couple inches would be all you'd need for the effect.. They are really good!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh, have you found that one thread abt basic blucky animation? Cut the nub off the top of the spine, put a servo flush with the top of the spine, tie-wrap pulled tight around the outside of the spine to secure it in place(or a drop or two of hot-glue). I slit the back of the skull slightly to fit one of the arms of the red 4-arm servo arm inside, hot-glued/screw the other 3 arms to the outside of the base of the skull, put the skull on the servo, fired up VSA and it can swing back and forth..

the pix are mine, the video is from Bob & Cindy's Halloween pages

YouTube - Basic Blucky Skull Animation 
from Bob & Cindy's Halloween Pages


TJ


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, I have an update for you all. Sorry for the delay but I've been down with a bad tooth infection.

On to the fun stuff...

I've been fleshing him out with cotton and latex. Although I originally said that I wanted him more bony than fleshy, I'm liking the look and going with it. Here are a couple of pics of Moe's chest. I've gotten a lot more done than this but the angle that I have him sitting to facilitate drying prevents me from taking more pics.


















I mentioned in an earlier post that I was planning on lighting his head like a jack-o-lantern. I got the supplies that I needed yesterday and here's a shot of how his head/face will look when done. It's simply a 10mm red LED on a CR2032 lith battery.









I'm really close to the painting stage. I think he's ready for painting when he dries today.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome back! Hope ur able to get it taken care of, or at least a lot of "_something_" that'll numb it  hey, look, the neck's already for that servo!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL! I wish! I'm not that good...yet


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

It's really easy to do!! and with Blinky, EvilBob, HalloweenBob, BucaneerBabe, dudedrummer and a host of other better than Disney Imagineers here you'd never be lacking for help! Just a simple one servo action to swivel the haed back and forth.. you know what they say:

*Once you go servo, you'll never let go!* well, maybe you dont, 'just made it up


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> I'm really close to the painting stage.


He is looking fabulous. The glowing eyes are perfect!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I did some more work on Moe. I added some more flesh to the chest, ribs and arms. Hubby loves the added pec's and ab's. I also made the hand and foot bones more defined. Moe is about ready for painting.

After experimenting with the LED light inside the head, I decided to cover the eye sockets with gauze so that the bulb wouldn't be as visible. I'll airbrush the gauze black to keep the hollow eye look. I'll probably do the mouth with gauze as well. I need to figure how I want to affix the bulb/battery inside the head in a way that I can turn it on and off (I need to do a separate post about the LED/battery that I made so that you can see what I mean). I had to remove the latex/cotton that I had holding the jaw to be able to rework the head.

My initial plan was to attach the head to the neck with cotton and latex but now I think I'll leave it loose so that I can pose the head differently when I want to. It sits snugly on the neck socket and rotates beautifully up, down, left and right. I'd be crazy to give up that option.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are some close-up update pics of where I am now...

Hands and feet detail...


















Chest, ab's and pelvis...


















Back (I need to reattach the broken off spines)...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

to pumpkin-light my skull, I used the Throwie formula (search "throwie" on youtube and you'll find tons of vids and a few tut's on making them)

Here's a no brain simple LED you all can use. No soldering, no resisters or anything.

All you need is a CR2032 Lithium battery (can buy at any jewelry counter at stores like wal-mart and such. I got a 5 pack for under $4 off Amazon), a 10mm LED light (I bought a pack of 100 of them for under $6 on ebay), some paper and tape.

Here's a pic of the part list...










I cut one piece of card stock paper (like an index card) in a square to roughly fit the battery and another as a thin long strip.

Notice that the LED wires has one short and one long one. The short is negative and the long one is positive.

Place the wires of the LED onto the battery with the short wire on the neg side of the battery and long one on the positive side (the side with the wording on it is the pos side. It will have a + on it). The LED will light up.










Place your long strip of paper under the negative wire between it and the battery. This will cut off the circut and turn the light off...










Then place the square paper over it...










While keeping the pieces of paper in place, wrap a piece of tape around the whole thing (battery, paper and wires)










When you pull the long slip of paper out, it turns the light on. You can place it back in to turn it off.

And there you have it. A simple LED to make your icky things glow 

This is what I'm using to light my blucky demon head.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates, I'm still having major tooth infection problems and it's really been kicking my butt. I'm hoping to begin painting on Moe within a day or two. I promise to post update pics ASAP.



Glass 'eye' said:


> ...How well does that crayola clay hold up??


I'm sorry, I missed your question earlier. I absolutely love Crayola Magic Clay. It's extremely light weight and when dry can easily be cut, sanded and/or glued.

'07 was my first year using it outdoors and everything I made held up beautifully.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Baby Blucky Demon is almost done. Here are my updates:

I added more cotton/latex to the skull. It still needs to be painted. It looks white because the latex is still wet in the pic...









I'm finished painting the body. It looks lighter in the pics than it really is. It's a dark green with black lowlights and yellow highlights...









Checking out the unpainted head on the body...

















Moe should be done in a day or two


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Moe is finally finished. I learned a lot working on him and now have shortcuts for doing Larry and Curly. I'm looking forward to doing the 5 foot mommy demon to round them out.

I left Moe's head unattached to the neck so that I can move it around and pose it any way that I wish at any time. I cut the hole in the bottom of the head to fit snug on the neck to facilitate this movement/posing. In some of the pics, his head is facing one direction and in other pics, it's facing another so that you can see the pose possibilities.

Also, with my hand and toe construct of wire, they are fully posable


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I love the second to last pose, he looks like he's hissing. I can almost hear it hehehe


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Very impressive work Cassie. Any plans to do a full size bluckie?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep. I'm going to do two more little ones and one momma.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Can hardly wait to see that scene! Be sure to share pics.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Amazing work! Do you have any formal training as a sculpter or a model-maker?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope. I just like to dive in and get my hands dirty


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks great!!! As soon as the wife saw it she said "No, that's too scary" (meaning she won't let me make one...)


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

OOOH! Another Bucky Hack!
This one really turned out nice.
But, you're right. The wings should
of been made a lot larger. Hope you
get a new set on 'im quick. The paint job
looks killer! Did a fine job with the airbrush.
Just the right technique to add enough but not
overdone. You got the heart of an artist.
​


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow Cassie that really turned out great! I can't wait to see the whole family together. That is going to be one awesome addition to your haunt!!!


----------



## rottin corps (Sep 21, 2007)

SMALL WINGS OR NOT THAT THING IS BITHCHEN! I'M GOING ON LINE TO BUY ABOUT 6 OF THOSE LITTLE BASTAREDS AND GOING OFF THE SAME CONCEPT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK !
ROTTIN CORPS


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I had hubby bring up two of our full sized blucky's from the basement for me to work with (gotta part one out for arm/leg bones to make the wings from). I'm getting ready to make the Mommy Demon. I've been laying out the bones and working out my wing design and think I have it set in my mind...A nice big kick-your-ass wing design.

Now I have to work out a pose that will facilitate the wing weight. And it has to be a pose that will work with the babies.

Part of the problem of balancing the wings with the body is that the wings can get pretty heavy (due to latex, armature and fabric. The bigger, the more weight) and will tip the prop backward. I'm thinking of filling the pelvis with sand to weight it down. But that's a down-the-road concern at the moment. I know that I have to address that problem eventually.

Look soon for my Mommy Demon WIP thread


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the green color. Looking good Cassie!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*Cassie7* I do airbrush and there is a material we us to show art & designs called "Showoffs" and you can get from *BEARAIR.COM *it is also calls pellon and is like the stuff used in shirt collars. And it comes in different thickness maybe this could help you out. You can get different types from other places like the Wal-Mart too. On a wire or coat hanger armature this could be used with a little heat to hold a shape. And you could paint it with latex and then airbrush.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cassie, that is awesome, you are really tallented. i love it!


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

Great Project. I think the winged demons really tap into peoples (TOTers) Psyche.

We built ours a few years back and its a fav of everyone that visits us. 








We built ours so the wings flair out and articulate in a slow"flaping" motion. 








Black lights and Florescent paint and it really "POPS" at night. 

Great Job Cassie.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Sadler Vampire,

Outstanding! Thanks for sharing the pics! I have to ask how did your articulate the wings???


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D96Ti_Q-YKg


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I am spending more time looking around at older stuff, and just had to say, Cassie7, that your blucky demon is the BOMB!!! Your directions on corpsification (both here and in previous tuts) are so easy to follow, you have given me hope that even I, MHooch, having no artistic or mechanical sense whatsoever, can accomplish this!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Have fun with it Hooch! The baby bluckys are uber cheap and there is no way to screw it up.

I love to see what others are doing with them.

My main advice is to open the jaw and move the socket where the spine attaches to the skull. bluckys have the spine attached to the lower jaw whereas it should be moved to the base of the skull. 

Those two subtle changes makes all the difference in the world when working with bluckys/


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont always have time to look around here, but I gotta say.... he looks great !


----------



## Mr Em (Jul 4, 2008)

This awsomwe! I found your site last year and it helped to salvage some bad hands I had maded from a lacky tut. I'm going to try a scaled down version of this with a larger bucky of the same sty;e. Let you know how it turns out!


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

I really like moe!!! You did great work with that Blucky. I showed my partner in slime, and we've decided to get a half dozen of these things and have a group of us spend a day working on these. If we have to we'll keep meeting until they're finished. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

WOW... WOW... WOW... this is incredible and you did one heck of a job!!!

Congratz!!!

Gym

Welcome to Graveyardmadness


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Moe is just adorable!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

That thing looks good. I think the wings are fine. The whole project is really cool.


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

I seen this awhile back and loved him. My husband and I decided to give it a whirl! We've never done anything like this before. Here are some earlier pics of our guy I will post new ones of him all put together later. Thanks for the very cool idea!!!


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome work Cassie! And thanks SOOOOO much for your easy to follow tutorial....helps the novices like us who want to try this but are clueless as to how to start! (but we make up for it with enthusiasm!)


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

luv10-31 said:


> I seen this awhile back and loved him. My husband and I decided to give it a whirl! We've never done anything like this before. Here are some earlier pics of our guy I will post new ones of him all put together later. Thanks for the very cool idea!!!


_______________________________________


I'm glad that I inspired you! Do you have pics of your project that are any bigger than a postage stamp? I would really love to see it.


________________________________


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry about that! I don't know why they are so little lol! I'll get some new pictures of him all put together this weekend and post them. Thanks again for the idea hope ya don't mind we used it!


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

Marvelous work, but the teeth seem too white for a demon. Might want to yellow them up. Unless their supposed to glow "blue" under UV?


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Cassie, our group completed the 6 blucky demons from your inspiration. With a group of 5 people, each working on their own, we had an interesting variety of looks. We are hoping to pick up a few of the little 12" skellies and add them to the winged group. I used stain on mine, but the rest of the goup complained about the smell (boo hoo, volunteers!), so we diluted acrylic hobby paint and used that. It worked quite well, and looked pretty good when several different colors were applied. And for a group project was probably better because of clean up. Anyway, I think yours looks better than ours, but we are still way happy with how they turned out. Thanks again for posting your tutorial, and for your inspiration.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

ahwahneeliz, I'd love to see them! Got any pics?

I'm so glad that this project inspired people. I couldn't hope for a higher compliment. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I B H Wolfman said:


> Marvelous work, but the teeth seem too white for a demon. Might want to yellow them up. Unless their supposed to glow "blue" under UV?


The teeth are actually a yellowish-green color but it didn't show up well under the camera flash, sorry.


----------



## 333EVL (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm brand spanking new to the forum (I'm still shiny) and was perusing the tuts. Thanks for the pics and inspiration. I've got a bunch o' buckies and plan on using your ideas on them.


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

Flashes are unpredictable.
Or more like... the "results" are unpredictable.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Just found this in the depths while searching out how to make bones. This is way cooler.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

wow i LOVE LOVE LOVE this and found it burried way back, so i thought this should come back up for the ones who didnt see it yet (like me lol) many complain about the cheap buckies and dont know what to do with them to liven them up...i think this is an awesome way....check out the 6th page (i think) for the finished product!!!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

sorry i just re-checked and its the 4th page for the finished demon


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

That is really cool, we were looking to but or make some gargoyles for column toppers, but I like those better.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

wicked cool Cassie7 !!


----------



## gia0821 (Apr 21, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

C7 - I think the wing size is just fine. I'm thinking this little demon screwed up and his master shrunk his wings as penance. Besides, they look cool - nice job. HM


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe my old post got dragged up so recently. It gladdens my heart that my darkness is still being shared among Halloweenies new and old! I love and miss you all!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool, but I really love the skeleton. and the wings!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I just have to bring this one back to life...well..back to undead anyway...it is too good to be burried.. this is exactly what I was looking for!!! Amazing job...


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

thx for the great tut cassie plz go check out mine an tell me what you think


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a great design. I think I'll use some 3ft bluckies to make some skeletal gargoyles for the roof (if I have time).


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

This would be cool for a winged demon prop.


----------



## gpawood (Sep 24, 2008)

Cassie, this is a great tutorial, great imagination and creativity, thanks for sharing. Looks like I have a new prop or two for this year's haunt.


----------

